
A look at the CIA’s internal dank meme division - yk
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/03/a-look-at-the-cias-internal-dank-meme-division/
======
yk
I found that already very strange of the Snowden leaks, they don't develop
their distinctive visual culture but instead use the same memes as everybody
else.

In a rather similar note, the "Linux home" page [0] of the vault is exactly
the same as on any internal developer wiki I have ever seen.

[0]
[https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_16384678.html](https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_16384678.html)

